# Medical Emergency...Local Marina!



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, maybe it wasn't much of an emergency, as it was an "incident".

What great people own and use our local Bastrop Marina.

I went there this morning for the first time. I ran down the Bayou and fished for a few hours. For some reason, I bent down to pick up something on the bottom of my little 1652 tinny, and, the next thing I knew...I was flat on the deck. It seemed that I had passed out/fainted. Only happened to me once before in my 77 years, and that was inside of a hospital 20 years or so ago.

When I realized that I was laying on the deck, I looked up and said... "How did I get here?". I soon figured out what had happened and....even though the wind was just starting to lay down, I figured that I had best get off of the water. Running at almost idle speed, I found my way back to the dock and recovered my boat. 

While unloading my rods, I asked a fellow walking by if there was a "Doc in the Box" anywhere nearby. I told him that I wanted to have my blood pressure checked before I drove the 2-1/2 hours home, dragging my boat around all of Houston.

After he heard my story, he spoke to a couple of other guys. I suddenly was approached by the owner of the complex. He brought me a chair and had already called the local Fire Department to come and check me out.

To make a very long story shorter, after finding that my blood pressure had zoomed up to 185 over 90 ....two of the Fire Department volunteers drove me, in my car, to the Brazosport Texas St Lukes Hospital. Before we left, they secured my boat on the owner's property and promised to put it into a boat barn if I didn't return that evening. 

I checked out fine at the hospital. Too little food, not enough water. After a Brain scan ( I do have one); EKG; blood work and urine sample, ...all was well and I returned to get the boat and hauled her home to North Houston.

No one would take any money. They wouldn't even let me buy their lunches. Wow, what wonderful people. Just wanted everyone to know that there are some really great people on this earth. Some of them live and work at Bastrop Marina.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad to hear you are OK. Also good to hear you had plenty of friends to help you. If they were not friends before, they are now. It can be scary or even deadly passing out like that. You are lucky to have fallen into the boat. If you would have fallen over they would have probably chalked it up to accidental drowning. Again, I am glad to hear you are OK.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2016)

* If you would have fallen over*

Ever since I started kayaking about 6 or 7 years ago, at the fine old age of 70, I wear an auto-inflatable life preserver whenever I am on any boat. If I had fallen in, most of that bayou is only 4 or 5 feet deep. But, the bottom might be two more feet of mud!

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Nov 10, 2016)

You can drown in 2 inches of water. The life jacket will help your chances tremendously but it is not a guarantee especially if you are unconscious.


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad your OK

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad to hear you're OK Rich, could have been worse, there could have been guys there that said you grab the poles and I'll get the tackle box, he won't need them anymore!  
Nice to still hear about good people, may not seem it, but there are still plenty around.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 11, 2016)

Happy to hear all turned out well and yes there is still lots of great people in this world.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow, happy ending to the incident and I'm glad to hear you checked out OK!

Also great to hear about the nice people you encountered. And I have no doubt you_ will pay it forward!_


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 11, 2016)

Glad you were well cared for and ok =D>


----------



## Johnny (Nov 11, 2016)

Rich, ditto of all the kind words from above !!

this also reinforces the need for the water activated PFD !!!!
I purchased one last month for when I get my boats back on the water.
at "our age" we must take more precautions than the younger bucks.

glad you shared your experience - and the positive ending.


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2016)

Glad you are OK, scary stuff.


----------



## Fire1386 (Nov 12, 2016)

Glad your ok Rich, good story about how we should take care of one another..... Yes, there is still a lot of great people out there, we only usually hear about the minority of them that aren't. If I am in the boat, the life vest is on. Deal made with the Mrs. when the boat purchased for retirement.....


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 12, 2016)

Glad you are alright


----------



## edwonbass (Nov 12, 2016)

Sounds like you were in the right place at the right time! I'm glad you checked out OK. I often wonder what would happen to me and my boat in situations such as yours. I also hope that one day I am able to help someone on the water.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Nov 13, 2016)

Glad you are ok Rich. 

There are still good people out there, your incident proves that. That should be a lesson for all of us, watch out for the other guy, it may be you one day.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that with us Rich. Kind of an eye opener. I have "almost" passed out twice in the past two years, neither time near water, but coming to a standing position from a squatting position both times. I have an automatic PFD that I removed the activation device to make it 100% manual. Guess I might be re installing that booger! Glad you're OK. There are still good 'uns walking amongst us.....


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 14, 2016)

Glad your fine. This is the one thing that's worrisome for me. My dads 80 and a 1000 miles away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2016)

Re your dad. Check to be sure that he is wearing a PFD at all times. Buy him a properly fitted one if necessary. Tell him my story. I am a youngster at 77. Ha Ha. richg99


----------



## Steve A W (Nov 14, 2016)

Rich
Glad your OK.
Do those Firefighters a favor, stop in and let them know
that your fine. I was a F.f. for 25 yrs and we always wondered
how our patients fared. Most of the time the last we heard of 
them was as we loaded them in the ambulance.
Tight lines and take care of yourself.

Steve A W


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2016)

Going fishing there today. I am dropping off an envelope with a check and note to enjoy a small Christmas party on me and the results (all good) of my doctor appointment. richg99


----------



## -CN- (Nov 17, 2016)

I've been away from here for a while and it is so great to return to a touching story like this. People are so crazy and selfish in these modern times that I expect such a community to be rare. I'm glad they were among us that day!


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your story. Great that it had a happy ending. It proves that there still are fine people out there.


----------

